# Classic Dad's Army



## AV1611 (May 19, 2007)

I don't know if you Americans have seen this but here are some classic clips I found on youtube:

1. [video=youtube;nTr6oLFHnK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTr6oLFHnK0[/video]
2. [video=youtube;pwldGmw4yDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwldGmw4yDo[/video]


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 19, 2007)

Dad's Army always reminds me of my grandfather. We used to watch it together.

Don't panic! Don't panic!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 19, 2007)

Very British. The first video's punchline was priceless. The actor really built that up well.


----------



## Tirian (May 20, 2007)

We're DOOOOOOMED...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 20, 2007)

Good stuff.

Now I just need to find it on DVD.


----------

